# Photoshop Tutorials for anyone who is intrested ...



## Krishnan (Sep 8, 2005)

Here u go    

Photoshop Tutorials:

*www.stab.se/aq/ny/pstips/fwf_all.htm
*www.tutorials911.com/tutoria...splay.php?cid=5
*www.mynx-home.tk/
*wwwebmasters.net/tutorials/Photoshop/
*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials.php
*www.hyperpark.com/tutorials.htm
*www.pragt.net/tutorials/photoshop/
*gliebster.com/tutorials/
*www.bobsphotoshopsource.co.uk/pstuts.htm
*philoader.net/v/tutorials5.html
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/MonthlyTipB.html
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm
*www.2ginc.com/tutorials/ps.html
*www.espressographics.com/text/menuph5.html
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm
*www.zeroplace.com/tipsntricks.html
*www.dsigning.com/ ( many tutorials )
*nebulus.org/index.html?pg=tutorial_ps.asp ( large collection of tutorials )
*www.btinternet.com/~ian.lyon...hop_6/ps6_1.htm ( Photoshop 6 Color Management )
*www.thunderlizard.com/handouts/ps_table.html ( shortcuts for Photoshop 4 & 5 )
*www.sitebuilder.ws/photoshop/pstutorials.htm ( 65 tutorials )
*epaperpress.com/pscolor/ ( color correction )
*www.planetphotoshop.com/peteback.html ( Pete Bauer's tutorials - good quality )
*www.trainingtools.com
*www.arraich.com/ref/aatoolbar6.htm
*www.carlvolk.com/photoshoptips.asp
*www.tutorialized.com/
*www.photoshop101.com/
*www.psdmag.org/

Tips and Tricks:

*user.fundy.net/morris/downlo...toshop6Tips.pdf ( 304 Photoshop tips & tricks )
*www.absolutecross.com/tutori...es/round-edges/
*www.actionfx.com/
*www.adobeevangelists.com/
*www.adobe.com/webstudio/phot...blend/main.html
*www.adobe.com/products/tips/photoshop.html
*www.geo.utexas.edu/output/photoshop.html
*development.alpha-project.net/tutorials.html
*www.aqa-d.se/
*ard.virtualave.net/frame.htm
*www.veraldar.net/ari/
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/
*www.bizark.com/
*www.bluesfear.com/
*www.webdevelopersjournal.com..._ad_banner.html
*www.candeekis.com/alltutorials.html
*www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/
*builder.cnet.com/webbuilding/0-7370.html
*builder.cnet.com/webbuilding...-4279263-1.html
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/
*www.cyberinkdesign.com/tutor.htm
*www.dacort.com/tutorials.php
*www.dalinise.com/
*2achievesuccess.com/david/
*misery.subnet.at/
*www.deepspaceweb.com/
*www.designsbymark.com/pstips/
*www.dsigning.com/
*www.deviantart.com/
*www.digital-creativity.co.uk/
*www.digitalthread.com/
*www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml
*www.edevcafe.com/docs.php?ty...al&catid=24
*www.elated.com/
*www.zdjournals.com/ips/
*www.geocities.com/nessele/
*erk.free.fr/
*www.espressographics.com/
*www.evening.demon.co.uk/articles.html
*www.exquisitedesign.com/
*www.extremeflash.com/
*www.extropia.com/
*www.eyeball-design.com/page09.htm
*www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/
*www.firelily.com/
*www.freegraphics.com/10_Tutorials/Photoshop/
*www.codewarrioru.com/CodeWarriorU/
*www.webspace.com.br/opus/web3.htm
*geda-online.com/
*www.gifart.com/graphictips5.shtml
*gliebster.com/
*www.2ginc.com/
*www2.gograph.com/fusion/EN/E...op.cfm?jmpfos=1
*www.goranation.com/
*books.je-ideadesign.com/view...psresources.htm
*graphicssoft.about.com/libra...shop+6+Tutorial
*wwwebmasters.net/tutorials/Photoshop/
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...photoshop.shtml
*www.grafx-design.com/tutorials.html
*www.gurusnetwork.com/
*homepages.ihug.com.au/~mr_jr/tutorials.htm
*www.hyperpark.com/
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/
*the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/default.htm
*www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm
*www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm
*jereme.gfxsites.net/
*www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html
*pionet.net/~jzeman/tips/contents.html
*www.multimania.com/harvestr/logos/
*www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/
*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey....html?tw=design
*www.iservice.at/isset.html
*www.itgraphics.com.au/tutorial/index.htm
*www.visual-redemption.com/
*mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm
*www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html
*homepage.mac.com/markstrange...hoto~index.html
*www.sketchpad.net/
*www.photoshopuser.com/
*www.neofrog.com/
*www.netpedia.com/graphics/tips/
*www.opticnurve.com/
*orgcon.jlswebsource.com/tips.html
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp
*www.ozones.com/handson/
*www.pageresource.com/
*www.pagetutor.com/
*www.pankpages.com/
*www.piscespub.com/pcpp50.html
*www.pixelpunk.8m.com/
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/adobepc.htm
*www.perfectpixels.com/home.cfm
*www.phong.com/
*www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html
*www.poidesign.com/
*www.pragt.net/
*www.webreference.com/graphics/
*www.psionic.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
*www.webreference.com/graphics/
*www.rainworld.com/oe_99/forg...ndex.frame.html
*www.raestudios.com/
*www.rainworld.com/
*www.renderosity.com/tutorial...s_key=990025582
*books.je-ideadesign.com/view...psresources.htm
*robouk.gdesign.nl/index.php3
*www.russellbrown.com/
*www.afn.org/~afn07395/Seamle...seamlesstut.htm
*www.creativepro.com/story/fe...ml?ArtToday=1-1
*www.shortcutcentral.com/
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm
*learn.smartplanet.com/educat...asp?Course=SPBW
*webdeveloper.com/html/html_table_splicing.html
*www.spoono.com/
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm
*strider-web.virtualave.net/
*www.netcolony.com/arts/d5uga/Pshop/tuts.html
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/MonthlyTipB.html
*thetechnozone.com/macbuyersg...Photoshop6.html
*www.thinkdan.com/
*www.sev.com.au/dtpzone/phtips.asp
*members.tripod.com/~rddesign/prof.html
*www.teamphotoshop.com/
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph...?once=true&
*www.intelinfo.com/newly_rese..._Tutorials.html
*twh.telefragged.com/
*builder.com.com/
*users.iafrica.com/c/cu/cubic/vers/
*www.wastedyouth.org/
*www.webclass-101.com/photoshop6.shtml
*wdvl.com/Authoring/Graphics/...toshop/toc.html
*www.webgraphicscenter.com/
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/


Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2005)

I think the one stop shop for photoshop tutorials is Good tutorials.com, its got everything...


----------



## Chirag (Sep 8, 2005)

Loooooooooooooooong List. Thnx


----------



## FxBOOM (Sep 8, 2005)

search for PHONG's tutorials ( phong is a designers name ) his tuts are real good and innovative


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow!! What a list!! Thanks


----------



## FxBOOM (Sep 10, 2005)

www.phong.com/tutorials/
Photoshop tutorials, fractal pattern cognition, and astral hallucinations for
the stimulation of your optic nerves.


----------



## linardni (Sep 22, 2005)

thanx for da food on photoshop for long no of days...thanx...


----------



## linardni (Oct 11, 2005)

thanx


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 11, 2005)

cool links.

iam preparing to join all the links together.
so far i got 1000 links.

i need some more.if any can get.it would be useful for all memebers.


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 11, 2005)

gr8 list thanks for a loooong listing Tutorial sites.. it helps me lot for designing a site..


----------



## theraven (Oct 11, 2005)

i think neowin has a similar list
if uve ripped it from there then credit the source before i find out 
if not .. then good work


----------



## ravimevcha (Nov 23, 2005)

find more than 140 Photoshop 7, 8 or cs tutorials here

*www.idigitalemotion.com/tutorials/beginners.html


----------



## ravimevcha (Nov 28, 2005)

For all the people who want to learn how to make cool filters step-by-step, visit this website 

*www.infinite-fire.net/tutorials/photoshop


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

that makes a mighty long list mate 

i will save this to my comp and work on it !!!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 1, 2005)

thanx a lot for the info,dude!


----------



## vishuboy (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks alot for the loooooooooong list


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks for the looong list helped a lot


----------



## coolendra (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice work (List) dude ......


----------



## knight17 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank your for such a huge list of links
 please post some related to gimp also


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for this huge list ;excellent

PS: I know that i am digging an old thread


----------



## blueshift (Jan 14, 2008)

^ so you still digged it?? hehe

btw my addition:
www.p2l.com


----------



## nvidia (Jan 14, 2008)

Great list!!!
Thanks for sharing it


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you.....My friend loves Photoshop and these are going to be beneficial for him. Many many thanks........


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

blueshift said:


> ^ so you still digged it?? hehe
> 
> btw my addition:
> www.p2l.com


Yes, I digged it as it may be beneficial to every1 especially new members..
And I guess I was right? It really helped a lot of members here .

The owner of this tut is not an active member?  Maybe he left this forum...


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 17, 2008)

big list..........thnx..wantd tutorials on makin sigs.


----------



## smritimoy (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks very good


----------

